# Just Adopted Paloma and Ginger



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just adopted this lovely white pigeon named Paloma. Paloma's original Mom drove her all the way down here from the Griffith Park area of LA this evening. This is a photo of Paloma out with her original Mom, Helena:










I also adopted Ginger who is a male German Roller Canary from Helena tonight. Will have to get pics of Ginger .. he's a gorgeous Canary. He's almost light Tangerine in color as opposed to Yellow!

Terry


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like Ginger is a red factor canary who has faded out. If you feed him color food he will turn a brilliant red when he moults.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rainbows said:


> Sounds like Ginger is a red factor canary who has faded out. If you feed him color food he will turn a brilliant red when he moults.


I've been researching since I realized that I would be getting Ginger along with Paloma .. there's some confusion in my mind as to what kind of canary Ginger actually is .. I'll get some pics. No matter .. Ginger is one very gorgeous little bird guy! Helena was told he was a German Roller.

Terry


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

ginger sounds magnificent and paloma is absolutely adorable! there's just something about those white pidgeys.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the adoption, Terry! 

Paloma is a loverly bird, I can't wait to see a picture of Ginger.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new two adoptees Terry 

Paloma is absolutely stunning! Looking forward to seeing a pic of Ginger!

Lindi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a great name!....Paloma..she is a pretty pidjie.......I would love to have a canary, I told my husband that is one pet I want in my lifetime, they are so cute and pretty and adorable all around...one day.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! Paloma is gorgeous, and Ginger sounds interesting too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations Terry on your two adoptions! I remember the story about Paloma, which I too agree is a beautiful name. IF I ever acquire another pigeon I will have to steal that name!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Paloma Purrs ..*

Well, Paloma's original Mom told me she purred .. I was doubtful .. 

It's true .. Paloma purrs like a cat .. just amazing. Paloma was quiet for the first few days she was here but now she purrs like crazy every time she sees me. Truly, she sounds just like a cat with its purr motor running at high speed. I've heard lots of pigeon sounds before, but this is a new one for me!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Paloma's original Mom told me she purred .. I was doubtful ..
> 
> It's true .. Paloma purrs like a cat .. just amazing. Paloma was quiet for the first few days she was here but now she purrs like crazy every time she sees me. Truly, she sounds just like a cat with its purr motor running at high speed. I've heard lots of pigeon sounds before, but this is a new one for me!
> 
> Terry


My Romey and Libby both purr and it's just so sweet when they do.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Pigeons who PURR!! Now, what more could a cat/pigeon lover ask for??

Paloma and Ginger sound delightful, Terry!!

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie, Woe and I send OUR BEST, along with Twiggy and Timmy, who send _their_ "skeptical" greetings. They keep saying, "A purring bird?? You have got to be kidding us!" 

Love, Hugs, Scritches AND PURRS...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Paloma not only purrs .. she STOMPS! Paloma is a good sized girl and when her purr motor gets going, it is quite impressive. Then, if not enough attention is given quickly enough, she stomps around her cage (she is still in quarantine). The way her cage bottom hits on the tray beneath makes for some additional very impressive sounds .. it sounds like an elephant is stomping around in there 

I'm seriously behind on picture taking but will try to get some of Paloma, Ginger, and the other newbies around here between now and the end of the weekend.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks here: 

I believe the STOMPING!   I am quite the expert too...UNTIL Shi came along and put down a "damping" mat! What's the FUN in that if you can't make NOISE!! 

GOOOOO PALOMA, you PURR and STOMP those pretty feet to your heart's content!!

Your partner in "crime"

Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Mr. Squeaks,

I'm very pleased to make the acquaintance of another stomping pigeon! Our humans just don't seem to understand why we need to do the things we do. I hope my Mom doesn't figure out how to dampen my stomping sounds! 

I'll talk to you again soon!

Paloma
The Purring and Stomping Pigeon


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, we have several that purr. First time I heard it, I couldn't believe it but honestly, it sounds just like a cat purring. My lovely girl Simon, who died a couple of years ago, was a great purrer. (LOL there is no such word as purrer but it sounds good...) I'm so glad you have one that does!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, we have several that purr. First time I heard it, I couldn't believe it but honestly, it sounds just like a cat purring. My lovely girl Simon, who died a couple of years ago, was a great purrer. (LOL there is no such word as purrer but it sounds good...) I'm so glad you have one that does!


Thanks for posting, Maggie. I truly had never heard a pigeon purr until Paloma came along .. quite amazing! What the heck .. we can have "purrers" if we want to! It can be a Pigeon-Talk only word .. sort of like seed pops and other stuff that we all understand but which leave the world at large at a total loss. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pictures Of Ginger*

Ginger is very camera shy, but you can get a good idea of just how beautiful he is!



















Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beauty, shy or not....thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Ginger IS a beauty!!

Many thanks for posting, Terry! Well worth the wait!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, what beautiful birds you've just adopted into your home. I also
have one purring feral pigeon here who also follows me like a little puppy, lol...

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Terry, Ginger is so very beautiful and aptly named too. Her feathers seem to have a luminous quality to them.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*B-e-a-utifil!!!!!!!*

he is so pretty, all white, wow!
and the orangeish red canary you are sooooooo lucky!




~F.f~


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone! Paloma, the pigeon, is just a total HOOT and a total LOVE .. she's big, she's beautiful, and she KNOWS it!

Ginger remains his little shy self but is now singing up a storm .. he is one gorgeous little birdy boy!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ginger has such dark pigment in his head feathers - so handsome!


----------

